# Has decals on your truck increased your business???



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I was thinking of logos on my windshield/side windows of my truck and doors of the trucks i dont drive, along with the lift arms of my skidloader. but that stuff isnt cheap!

i dont want to waste my money, has anyone ever gotten business because you had logos/decals on your truck? hey i saw your truck and got your number come put a bid in?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

yes, i have been specifically told, " i saw your van parked at such and such a location, you guys do a great job there i want you to come do mine"


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea brand recognition works well. I get a bunch of calls from people who say they see us all over and remembered the name when they were looking for a new guy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's called branding,more places your name is the more likely you'll get calls. Some people will call and don't even remember how they got your name,subliminal messaging.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

sounds good. i guess ill get my ass some stickers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

trqjnky;1459939 said:


> sounds good. i guess ill get my ass some stickers.


Gross!..,,


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Not really, but its cheap advertisment. :salute:


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

grandview;1459941 said:


> Gross!..,,


hey, if your gonna advertise, ADVERTISE! Itll be seen a lot during my second job.....:yow!:


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1459943 said:


> Not really, but its cheap advertisment. :salute:


+1

I don't know what they charge in your area, but it wasn't too bad here. Of course now I have my own vinyl cutter and have always installed my own vinyl when I had sign shops cut it for me.

Last truck I did the side windows, and rear tailgate. Total product cost was right around $6. Now, it took me about 2 hours to cut it and install it, so I guess there is a cost there too.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

edgeair;1460133 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't know what they charge in your area, but it wasn't too bad here. Of course now I have my own vinyl cutter and have always installed my own vinyl when I had sign shops cut it for me.
> 
> Last truck I did the side windows, and rear tailgate. Total product cost was right around $6. Now, it took me about 2 hours to cut it and install it, so I guess there is a cost there too.


Sounds familiar. I do the same thing. Doesn't it give you great satisfaction doing it yourself? OP: I wouldn't worry so much about logos. Name, number and maybe a short tag line of what you do. And yes it will pay for itself in no time. I love it when I ask a customer how they got our name and number (find out what advertising works) and they say I saw it on your truck. And when you do the lettering yourself, it's kind of like a double pat on your back. Go to Walmart or any large craft store. Pick up one of those Cricut cutters. Get the bigger one foot by two foot cutting mat. Purchase some vinyl from Ebay. I prefer reflective, it works great at night. Then start cutting your own stuff. It's actually kind of fun. A bit challenging at times, but well worth it.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

DodgeBlizzard;1460342 said:


> Sounds familiar. I do the same thing. Doesn't it give you great satisfaction doing it yourself? OP: I wouldn't worry so much about logos. Name, number and maybe a short tag line of what you do. And yes it will pay for itself in no time. I love it when I ask a customer how they got our name and number (find out what advertising works) and they say I saw it on your truck. And when you do the lettering yourself, it's kind of like a double pat on your back. Go to Walmart or any large craft store. Pick up one of those Cricut cutters. Get the bigger one foot by two foot cutting mat. Purchase some vinyl from Ebay. I prefer reflective, it works great at night. Then start cutting your own stuff. It's actually kind of fun. A bit challenging at times, but well worth it.


Yeah it looks real good when you are done!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Simply said, YES.

I have gained 10x more money than the cost of my decals. Worth every penny.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

maelawncare;1460355 said:


> Simply said, YES.
> 
> I have gained 10x more money than the cost of my decals. Worth every penny.


X2 best money you can spend.payup


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

DodgeBlizzard;1460342 said:


> Sounds familiar. I do the same thing. Doesn't it give you great satisfaction doing it yourself? OP: I wouldn't worry so much about logos. Name, number and maybe a short tag line of what you do. And yes it will pay for itself in no time. I love it when I ask a customer how they got our name and number (find out what advertising works) and they say I saw it on your truck. And when you do the lettering yourself, it's kind of like a double pat on your back. Go to Walmart or any large craft store. Pick up one of those Cricut cutters. Get the bigger one foot by two foot cutting mat. Purchase some vinyl from Ebay. I prefer reflective, it works great at night. Then start cutting your own stuff. It's actually kind of fun. A bit challenging at times, but well worth it.


What can I expect to spend on a circut cutter and a roll of vinyl? Seems like a cool idea and a good way to spend these snowless days. Thanks for your help.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i looked on amazon and for a decent cheap one and starter vinyl youre looking at 240-400 dollars. i just ordered 2 lawn signs, 2 windshield banners, 4 side window decals, 20 6" window decals, skid loader decals all for 200 dollars. i dont need any more than that. if i do, by the time i screw up a couple sheets of vinyl and my time, its worth it just to have it done.


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

for the price you cant beat it. it is essential in my opinion if you plan to grow your business. as others have said it makes you look more professional and branding. make sure the truck isfor business use though if you get vinel ones.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

im going to have to increase my plates to the higher weight rating i know that. and probably get DOT numbers.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Its great.....except you never get to make it go away.......I've had people all me up *****ing because they just got cut off by me. I always apologize and tell them I'll talk to that employee when they back lol. Oh and its especially annoying when your family owns a bar and you help out a lot there. Always looks like I'm out drinking haha


----------

